# PARIS IN THE SUMMER 2011



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

151









152









153









154









155









156









157









158









159











160 (This shot is for *YF* kay


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice pics!  I looooooove French neoclassicism! Nicest architecture style there is!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*G R E A T & G R A N D

11 / 10*


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful..


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

161









162









163









164









165


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

166









167









168









169









170


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

STUNNING thread! omg I want to go back to Paris so badly. You're a pretty great photographer too btw


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

171









172









173









174









175









176


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice, I especially liked the details of the facades and the streetscapes :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

177









178









179









180









181


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

182









183









184









185









186









187









188









189









190


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Grand neoclassicism indeed. The ancient Greeks and Romans would proudly approve. Great photos. :cheers:


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Gonna be there next week for the 1st time, im more excited after seeing this pics


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Paris, the most beautiful city all over the world!


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Totu said:


> Paris, the most beautiful city all over the world!


No, that would be Venice!


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Totu said:


> Paris, the most beautiful city all over the world!


I must say I actually quite like Buenos Aires. (The look of it).

I didn't like Paris when I visited it in my early teens.

I think Paris is more for adults. It's full of art galleries and museums and other things like that. When you're a child or in your early teens things like that are really boring, usually.

Maybe you need to be older to appreciate it.

A girl I know from Bilbao agrees with me.

Edit: Perhaps I was a bit harsh, it is a fantastic looking city. And I'm sure I'd appreciate what it has to offer now that I'm older. 

The chocolate crepes are lovely. :lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

As usual, Paris looks great....thanks.kay:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Bonjour everyone and thanks for the comments









Does anyone know what this building is used for? Merci <3

91









92









93


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

you are a very good photographer, i like the photos a lot.. 
i like french neoclassicist architecture a lot too..
much better than german...
but for me its so weird to look at paris like that..
i remember all those scenes but i only had problems in my head that were very real..
but with photos like that it is very understandable how you can enjoy the city as a tourist
but i never did that  
my paris image is more weird than these photos which starr a great continuity of beauty



skymantle said:


> Grand neoclassicism indeed. The ancient Greeks and Romans would proudly approve. Great photos.


my italian friend (from rome) in paris did not approve he said in rome the momuments are real and dirty and people dont even notice them anymore litterally they piss on them... whereas in paris monuments are mostly very young, illuminated and clean ;-)

me personally without knowing rome i didnt agree cause specifically i like french neoclassicist architecture even if you could argue it is more "fake" than "real" but thats the case with so many things.. and i think it is nice and impressive..


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

SO143 said:


> Does anyone know what this building is used for? Merci <3



Hi 

*This is a city Hall of Paris*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Hôtel_de_Ville



















*
And this is an Hospital "Hôtel Dieu"*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hôtel-Dieu_de_Paris


SO143 said:


>


----------

